# Milan, è fatta per il rifinanziamento del debito con BGB Weston



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Novembre 2017)

*Secondo Sky, la firma del rifinanziamento con BGB Weston potrebbe arrivare entro il prossimo 8 dicembre.*

Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, il Milan sta chiudendo una partita fondamentale: il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott. 
A confermare la notizia una fonte diretta dell'istituto scelto: Lorenzo Gallucci, boss di BGB Weston, conosciutissimo asset manager londinese che gestisce asset per un miliardo. *Il Milan ieri ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva per 8 settimane durante le quali BGB si impegnerà a trovare la banca o il fondo che rifinanzierà il debito rossonero. Le prime 4 settimane serviranno per una due diligence sui conti del Milan, altre 4 per trovare l'istituto di credito.*

Ecco le parole di Gallucci: _'Stiamo discutendo da 2-3 mesi e stiamo trovando soluzioni alternative che calzino meglio alla situazione del Milan. Penso che riusciremo a chiudere prima delle otto settimane. Crediamo molto nell'attuale management, con il nostro aiuto il club potrà svilupparsi particolarmente in Asia. La soluzione che verrà scelta rifinanzierà entrambi i debiti, sia quello che grava sul club, sia quello che grava sulla proprietà'._

BGB ha già lavorato nel mondo del calcio occupandosi della vendita/acquisto di diversi club ed ha già rifinanziato i debiti delle società che hanno scelto la leva finanziaria per chiudere l'operazione. Secondo Gallucci, questa ormai è una pratica molto diffusa e anche abbastanza normale.

Il quotidiano poi domanda il ruolo di Giraudo che collabora da anni con la BGB, ma Gallucci afferma che non è coinvolto nell'operazione e che l'ex dirigente bianconero collabora solo per quanto riguarda investimenti immobiliari.

L'istituto scelto rifinanzierà il debito aumentandone la somma ma consentendo al club di ripagarlo in un lasso di tempo molto più lungo, si parla di 5 anni, e a tassi migliori.

*Luca Pagni: attenzione, non c'è ancora il rifinanziamento. Bgb è una società di consulenza che si è impegnata entro 8 settimane a trovare una soluzione perché il Milan e Yonghong li ripaghino i 303 milioni a Elliott (più finanza per almeno 3 anni).*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, il Milan sta chiudendo una partita fondamentale: il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.
> A confermare la notizia una fonte diretta dell'istituto scelto: Lorenzo Gallucci, boss di BGB Weston, conosciutissimo asset manager londinese che gestisce asset per un miliardo. *Il Milan ieri ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva per 8 settimane durante le quali BGB si impegnerà a trovare la banca o il fondo che rifinanzierà il debito rossonero. Le prime 4 settimane serviranno per una due diligence sui conti del Milan, altre 4 per trovare l'istituto di credito.*
> 
> Ecco le parole di Gallucci: _'Stiamo discutendo da 2-3 mesi e stiamo trovando soluzioni alternative che calzino meglio alla situazione del Milan. Penso che riusciremo a chiudere prima delle otto settimane. Crediamo molto nell'attuale management, con il nostro aiuto il club potrà svilupparsi particolarmente in Asia. La soluzione che verrà scelta rifinanzierà entrambi i debiti, sia quello che grava sul club, sia quello che grava sulla proprietà'._
> ...



up


----------



## ScArsenal83 (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, il Milan sta chiudendo una partita fondamentale: il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.
> A confermare la notizia una fonte diretta dell'istituto scelto: Lorenzo Gallucci, boss di BGB Weston, conosciutissimo asset manager londinese che gestisce asset per un miliardo. *Il Milan ieri ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva per 8 settimane durante le quali BGB si impegnerà a trovare la banca o il fondo che rifinanzierà il debito rossonero. Le prime 4 settimane serviranno per una due diligence sui conti del Milan, altre 4 per trovare l'istituto di credito.*
> 
> Ecco le parole di Gallucci: _'Stiamo discutendo da 2-3 mesi e stiamo trovando soluzioni alternative che calzino meglio alla situazione del Milan. Penso che riusciremo a chiudere prima delle otto settimane. Crediamo molto nell'attuale management, con il nostro aiuto il club potrà svilupparsi particolarmente in Asia. La soluzione che verrà scelta rifinanzierà entrambi i debiti, sia quello che grava sul club, sia quello che grava sulla proprietà'._
> ...






Giraudo...la talpa della Juventus per spiare mosse e conti del Milan...perfetto


----------



## Casnop (11 Novembre 2017)

Bene. Come ampiamente previsto, Elliott e Blue Skye, a cui vanno dati i ringraziamenti per aver supportato la proprietà per superare gli ultimi, imprevisti ostacoli finanziari sulla strada del closing, usciranno presto di scena. Si avvia la strada di un normale supporto finanziario di complesse attività di impresa. Ora, la strada è quella dello sviluppo e del controllo dei conti. Speriamo con il placet dell'UEFA.


----------



## ps18ps (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, il Milan sta chiudendo una partita fondamentale: il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.
> A confermare la notizia una fonte diretta dell'istituto scelto: Lorenzo Gallucci, boss di BGB Weston, conosciutissimo asset manager londinese che gestisce asset per un miliardo. *Il Milan ieri ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva per 8 settimane durante le quali BGB si impegnerà a trovare la banca o il fondo che rifinanzierà il debito rossonero. Le prime 4 settimane serviranno per una due diligence sui conti del Milan, altre 4 per trovare l'istituto di credito.*
> 
> Ecco le parole di Gallucci: _'Stiamo discutendo da 2-3 mesi e stiamo trovando soluzioni alternative che calzino meglio alla situazione del Milan. Penso che riusciremo a chiudere prima delle otto settimane. Crediamo molto nell'attuale management, con il nostro aiuto il club potrà svilupparsi particolarmente in Asia. La soluzione che verrà scelta rifinanzierà entrambi i debiti, sia quello che grava sul club, sia quello che grava sulla proprietà'._
> ...



Bene, pian piano stiamo proseguendo nel progetto basta aver pazienza. Mi dispiace per le vedove ma non falliamo Ne anche oggil. Forza Milan


----------



## Dany20 (11 Novembre 2017)

E anche oggi si fallisce domani.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, il Milan sta chiudendo una partita fondamentale: il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.
> A confermare la notizia una fonte diretta dell'istituto scelto: Lorenzo Gallucci, boss di BGB Weston, conosciutissimo asset manager londinese che gestisce asset per un miliardo. *Il Milan ieri ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva per 8 settimane durante le quali BGB si impegnerà a trovare la banca o il fondo che rifinanzierà il debito rossonero. Le prime 4 settimane serviranno per una due diligence sui conti del Milan, altre 4 per trovare l'istituto di credito.*
> 
> Ecco le parole di Gallucci: _'Stiamo discutendo da 2-3 mesi e stiamo trovando soluzioni alternative che calzino meglio alla situazione del Milan. Penso che riusciremo a chiudere prima delle otto settimane. Crediamo molto nell'attuale management, con il nostro aiuto il club potrà svilupparsi particolarmente in Asia. La soluzione che verrà scelta rifinanzierà entrambi i debiti, sia quello che grava sul club, sia quello che grava sulla proprietà'._
> ...




Speriamo bene dai!


----------



## ps18ps (11 Novembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> E anche oggi si fallisce domani.



Povere vedove, in questi giorni niente va secondo i loro piani


----------



## Aalpacaaa (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ieri ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva per 8 settimane durante le quali BGB si impegnerà a trovare la banca o il fondo che rifinanzierà il debito rossonero.
> *


*
Banca o fondo? Sono 2 cose completamente diverse.*


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2017)

*Luca Pagni: attenzione, non c'è ancora il rifinanziamento. Bgb è una società di consulenza che si è impegnata entro 8 settimane a trovare una soluzione perché il Milan e Yonghong li ripaghino i 303 milioni a Elliott (più finanza per almeno 3 anni).*


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, il Milan sta chiudendo una partita fondamentale: il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.
> A confermare la notizia una fonte diretta dell'istituto scelto: Lorenzo Gallucci, boss di BGB Weston, conosciutissimo asset manager londinese che gestisce asset per un miliardo. *Il Milan ieri ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva per 8 settimane durante le quali BGB si impegnerà a trovare la banca o il fondo che rifinanzierà il debito rossonero. Le prime 4 settimane serviranno per una due diligence sui conti del Milan, altre 4 per trovare l'istituto di credito.*
> 
> Ecco le parole di Gallucci: _'Stiamo discutendo da 2-3 mesi e stiamo trovando soluzioni alternative che calzino meglio alla situazione del Milan. Penso che riusciremo a chiudere prima delle otto settimane. Crediamo molto nell'attuale management, con il nostro aiuto il club potrà svilupparsi particolarmente in Asia. La soluzione che verrà scelta rifinanzierà entrambi i debiti, sia quello che grava sul club, sia quello che grava sulla proprietà'._
> ...



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, il Milan sta chiudendo una partita fondamentale: il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.
> A confermare la notizia una fonte diretta dell'istituto scelto: Lorenzo Gallucci, boss di BGB Weston, conosciutissimo asset manager londinese che gestisce asset per un miliardo. *Il Milan ieri ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva per 8 settimane durante le quali BGB si impegnerà a trovare la banca o il fondo che rifinanzierà il debito rossonero. Le prime 4 settimane serviranno per una due diligence sui conti del Milan, altre 4 per trovare l'istituto di credito.*
> 
> Ecco le parole di Gallucci: _'Stiamo discutendo da 2-3 mesi e stiamo trovando soluzioni alternative che calzino meglio alla situazione del Milan. Penso che riusciremo a chiudere prima delle otto settimane. Crediamo molto nell'attuale management, con il nostro aiuto il club potrà svilupparsi particolarmente in Asia. La soluzione che verrà scelta rifinanzierà entrambi i debiti, sia quello che grava sul club, sia quello che grava sulla proprietà'._
> ...



Pagni specifica un'ovvietà già detta dal CorSera ma sulla quale il diretto interessato non esprime alcun tipo di dubbio. Al punto che Gallucci afferma di essere convinto di chiudere la partita prima delle 8 settimane previste. 

P.S. molto probabilmente alla UEFA sarà stato mandato anche questo dossier...


----------



## DrHouse (11 Novembre 2017)

dai, un po' di buone notizie le aspettiamo da troppo tempo ormai...


----------



## krull (11 Novembre 2017)

Gira anche il nome di Giraudo anche se Gallucci ha smentito


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Gira anche il nome di Giraudo anche se Gallucci ha smentito



E' scritto tutto nel primo post. Basta leggere.


----------



## krull (11 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' scritto tutto nel primo post. Basta leggere.



Si si scusami l'ho posta male, era inteso come una domanda.
Riposto: come mai gira il nome di Giraudo anche se Gallucci ha smentito?


----------



## Casnop (11 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: attenzione, non c'è ancora il rifinanziamento. Bgb è una società di consulenza che si è impegnata entro 8 settimane a trovare una soluzione perché il Milan e Yonghong li ripaghino i 303 milioni a Elliott (più finanza per almeno 3 anni).*


Se uno come Gallucci parla ora, dopo che ha confessato di essere in consulenza con il Milan da mesi, è perché ha non solo l'incarico di asset managing, ma anche il finanziatore. Non si sarebbe esposto così platealmente, la reputazione in questi casi è troppo importante. Le preoccupazioni di Pagni sono fuori luogo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2017)

Quante vedove in lacrime , rifinanziamento e piano accettato ( si spera ) e tutti i “ Falliamohhh1!1!1! FaSsOne Mirabelli FalZi 1!1! “ come faranno ?

SkyPd24 ha già parlato di fallimento solo rimandato ? No perché se non me lo dice Caressa e Camicioli io non ci credo


----------



## fra29 (11 Novembre 2017)

Sarò contento solo quando inizieranno a svelarsi i nomi dietro Li, non posso ancora credere che il nostro attuale presidente abbia messo tutto il patrimonio in gioco per il bene del Milan.
Soprattutto quando Il business calcio in Italia è impossibile..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si si scusami l'ho posta male, era inteso come una domanda.
> Riposto: come mai gira il nome di Giraudo anche se Gallucci ha smentito?



Perché i giornali per vendere devono mettere zizzania. Dovremmo saperlo ormai...


----------



## Casnop (11 Novembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sarò contento solo quando inizieranno a svelarsi i nomi dietro Li, non posso ancora credere che il nostro attuale presidente abbia messo tutto il patrimonio in gioco per il bene del Milan.
> Soprattutto quando Il business calcio in Italia è impossibile..


È vero, il business sarà infatti in Cina, ed il realizzo alla borsa di Hong Kong. Li in Italia ha solo i conti da pagare, ed una squadra di calcio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Novembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sarò contento solo quando inizieranno a svelarsi i nomi dietro Li, non posso ancora credere che il nostro attuale presidente abbia messo tutto il patrimonio in gioco per il bene del Milan.
> Soprattutto quando Il business calcio in Italia è impossibile..



Un po' come tutte le attività cinesi un Italia... 
A Milano e dintorni oramai è pieno. 
Vedi questi enormi centri dove vendono di tutto.. E al loro interno trovi alla corsia detersivi la nonna, alla corsia ferramenta lo zio e alla cassa la figlia di primo letto. 
E tutti a chiedersi come una famiglia di sfigati cinesi abbia potuto comprare e condurre un attività commerciale simile. 
Con Yong Hong li è la stessa medesima cosa.... 
Contenti loro....


----------



## krull (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Perché i giornali per vendere devono mettere zizzania. Dovremmo saperlo ormai...



Bhé Gallucci stesso dice che Giraudo ha fatto da Advisor per altre situazioni con squadre di calcio quindi la domanda ci sta.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Novembre 2017)

E come al solito i giornalai e i soliti pagliacci non c'hanno capito nulla

Godo 

Ma poi anche sto Pagni che vuole?? Veramente una persona ridicola..sto sempre aspettando le sue news importanti dopo ferragosto..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Bhé Gallucci stesso dice che Giraudo ha fatto da Advisor per altre situazioni con squadre di calcio quindi la domanda ci sta.



Se leggi l'articolo noterai che il nome di Giraudo viene tirato fuori dal giornalista e soltanto a seguito di questo collegamento (fatto dal giornalista) pone la domanda a Gallucci che prontamente smentisce qualsiasi coinvolgimento dell'ex dirigente bianconero. Non è stato Gallucci a tirare fuori il nome di Giraudo.
Gallucci ha semplicemente risposto alla solita domanda tendenziosa...


----------



## krull (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se leggi l'articolo noterai che il nome di Giraudo viene tirato fuori dal giornalista e soltanto a seguito di questo collegamento (fatto dal giornalista) pone la domanda a Gallucci che prontamente smentisce qualsiasi coinvolgimento dell'ex dirigente bianconero. Non è stato Gallucci a tirare fuori il nome di Giraudo.
> Gallucci ha semplicemente risposto alla solita domanda tendenziosa...



E io che ho scritto? Che la domanda del giirnalista ci sta...la domanda mia iniziale era intesa come: Giraudo perché sarebbe stato Advisor in altre situazioni e perché collabora in queste cose con questi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> E io che ho scritto? Che la domanda del giirnalista ci sta...la domanda mia iniziale era intesa come: Giraudo perché sarebbe stato Advisor in altre situazioni e perché collabora in queste cose con questi?



Hai capito male: Gallucci non ha detto che Giraudo ha lavorato per la BGB in altre operazioni calcistiche, anzi, ha detto che si occupa di un settore diverso. Ossia quello immobiliare (real estate). E lo ha detto solo dietro domanda del giornalista che, sapendo che Giraudo collaborava con la BGB, ha posto la solita domanda tendenziosa per instillare il dubbio, far parlare, e magari aumentare l'interesse nel comprare il giornale.

Chiarito i dubbi?


----------



## krull (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Hai capito male: Gallucci non ha detto che Giraudo ha lavorato per la BGB in altre operazioni calcistiche, anzi, ha detto che si occupa di un settore diverso. Ossia quello immobiliare (real estate). E lo ha detto solo dietro domanda del giornalista che, sapendo che Giraudo collaborava con la BGB, ha posto la solita domanda tendenziosa per instillare il dubbio, far parlare, e magari aumentare l'interesse nel comprare il giornale.
> 
> Chiarito i dubbi?



Hai ragione, ho inteso male. Si chiaro.


----------



## vanbasten (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, il Milan sta chiudendo una partita fondamentale: il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.
> A confermare la notizia una fonte diretta dell'istituto scelto: Lorenzo Gallucci, boss di BGB Weston, conosciutissimo asset manager londinese che gestisce asset per un miliardo. *Il Milan ieri ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva per 8 settimane durante le quali BGB si impegnerà a trovare la banca o il fondo che rifinanzierà il debito rossonero. Le prime 4 settimane serviranno per una due diligence sui conti del Milan, altre 4 per trovare l'istituto di credito.*
> 
> Ecco le parole di Gallucci: _'Stiamo discutendo da 2-3 mesi e stiamo trovando soluzioni alternative che calzino meglio alla situazione del Milan. Penso che riusciremo a chiudere prima delle otto settimane. Crediamo molto nell'attuale management, con il nostro aiuto il club potrà svilupparsi particolarmente in Asia. La soluzione che verrà scelta rifinanzierà entrambi i debiti, sia quello che grava sul club, sia quello che grava sulla proprietà'._
> ...



non c'è ancora ma è probabile che tutto fili liscio.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (11 Novembre 2017)

Non capisco una cosa: Li ci ha comprati 6 mesi fà, e quì dice che è già da mesi che si sta cercando un nuovo finanziatore.Allora significa che quando hanno contratto il debito con Elliott sapevano già di non poterlo rimborsare entro il 2018, giusto?Ma allora a stò punto non era meglio trovare subito uno che ci facesse il prestito su 5 anni a tassi più bassi, invece di impelagarci con Elliott?


----------



## Ivan lancini (11 Novembre 2017)

io penso sempre che pagare un debito facendone un altro significa un passo indietro ciò significa che li è ssolo nn ci sono investitori dietro nn so se è un bene un male ma si parla di 300 mln nn di miliardi sono un po' deluso ma fiducioso forza milan


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Novembre 2017)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Non capisco una cosa: Li ci ha comprati 6 mesi fà, e quì dice che è già da mesi che si sta cercando un nuovo finanziatore.Allora significa che quando hanno contratto il debito con Elliott sapevano già di non poterlo rimborsare entro il 2018, giusto?Ma allora a stò punto non era meglio trovare subito uno che ci facesse il prestito su 5 anni a tassi più bassi, invece di impelagarci con Elliott?



In emergenza e quando il tempo stringe, ti aggrappi a qualunque società ti dà i soldi senza badare troppo agli interessi che ti dà....
È chiaro che appena sistemi le cose la prima cosa che fai è metterti al lavoro per trovare una società che ti rifinanzia il prestito ad interessi più bassi. 
Non hai avuto a che fare con Findomestic, Santander, compass, ducato etc.... Etc...??


----------



## babsodiolinter (11 Novembre 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> io penso sempre che pagare un debito facendone un altro significa un passo indietro ciò significa che li è ssolo nn ci sono investitori dietro nn so se è un bene un male ma si parla di 300 mln nn di miliardi sono un po' deluso ma fiducioso forza milan



Niente di straordinario. 
Sono cose viste e riviste,tutti i club hanno finanziamenti e debiti con le banche,l'unica differenza la fanno i giornalisti che per ogni cosa mettono in risalto queste questioni.
A memoria non ricordo un tale accanimento mediatici.
Non dimentichiamoci che l'operazione Milan é costata un miliardino e qui parliamo di 300 ml.
Per cui gli altri 700 qualcuno li ha messi.


----------



## Casnop (11 Novembre 2017)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Non capisco una cosa: Li ci ha comprati 6 mesi fà, e quì dice che è già da mesi che si sta cercando un nuovo finanziatore.Allora significa che quando hanno contratto il debito con Elliott sapevano già di non poterlo rimborsare entro il 2018, giusto?Ma allora a stò punto non era meglio trovare subito uno che ci facesse il prestito su 5 anni a tassi più bassi, invece di impelagarci con Elliott?


L'operazione con Elliott/Blue Skye è un classico prestito ponte, con cui si finanziano a pronta cassa soggetti di impresa per ragioni di urgenza, senza attesa per la normale istruttoria di fido tipica dell'ambiente bancario. Nella specie, il duplice finanziamento con i due hedge funds di Singer e Cerchione è stato approntato da Fassone ed Agostinelli dopo l'ennesimo rinvio del closing dopo la scadenza del 3 marzo 2017, causata dalle note difficoltà di Li di sbloccare i fondi in Cina dei suoi partners finanziari (con ogni probabilità, China Huarong e Haixia Capital) bloccati dalle restrizioni del SAFE cinese. I contratti di finanziamento, nonchè quelli ad essi collegati, sono stati stipulati il 25 marzo, e le erogazioni avvenute poco prima del 13 aprile 2017. La urgenza ed indifferibilità dei tempi ha comportato un maggior rischio finanziario a carico del prestatore, pagato dalle prestatarie a più alti tassi di interesse. Ora, finalmente, l'avvio di una fase di normalità finanziaria.


----------



## Ivan lancini (11 Novembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Niente di straordinario.
> Sono cose viste e riviste,tutti i club hanno finanziamenti e debiti con le banche,l'unica differenza la fanno i giornalisti che per ogni cosa mettono in risalto queste questioni.
> A memoria non ricordo un tale accanimento mediatici.
> Non dimentichiamoci che l'operazione Milan é costata un miliardino e qui parliamo di 300 ml.
> Per cui gli altri 700 qualcuno li ha messi.



speriamo bene forza milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Novembre 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> io penso sempre che pagare un debito facendone un altro significa un passo indietro ciò significa che li è ssolo nn ci sono investitori dietro nn so se è un bene un male ma si parla di 300 mln nn di miliardi sono un po' deluso ma fiducioso forza milan



Tutte le squadre del mondo lo fanno, dai nostalgico....


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2017)

*Secondo Sky, la firma del rifinanziamento con BGB Weston potrebbe arrivare entro il prossimo 8 dicembre. *


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, la firma del rifinanziamento con BGB Weston potrebbe arrivare entro il prossimo 8 dicembre. *


Si gode maledette vedove


----------



## 97lorenzo (11 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si gode maledette vedove



mai avuto dubbi!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, la firma del rifinanziamento con BGB Weston potrebbe arrivare entro il prossimo 8 dicembre. *





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si gode maledette vedove


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, la firma del rifinanziamento con BGB Weston potrebbe arrivare entro il prossimo 8 dicembre. *



Giornalisti in lacrime


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> io penso sempre che pagare un debito facendone un altro significa un passo indietro ciò significa che li è ssolo nn ci sono investitori dietro nn so se è un bene un male ma si parla di 300 mln nn di miliardi sono un po' deluso ma fiducioso forza milan



Ma dove vivi ? Guarda che tutto il mondo va così .

Cosa pensi che quando c’era Silvio il Milan non era esposto a debito con le banche ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giornalisti in lacrime



Tragedia , ora si inventeranno che il nuovo finanziatore è scientology


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dove vivi ? Guarda che tutto il mondo va così .
> 
> Cosa pensi che quando c’era Silvio il Milan non era esposto a debito con le banche ?



Eh ma quando c'era Silvio....


----------



## babsodiolinter (11 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tragedia , ora si inventeranno che il nuovo finanziatore è scientology



O semplicemente spostano le date del nuovo fallimento alla nuova scadenza del debito..
Solo i risultati sul campo ci possono far uscire da questa valanga di fango o un grosso nome che affianchi il sigr.Li


----------



## Giangy (11 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dove vivi ? Guarda che tutto il mondo va così .
> 
> Cosa pensi che quando c’era Silvio il Milan non era esposto a debito con le banche ?



Giusto, il nano avrebbe fatto di molto peggio.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Novembre 2017)

Aspettiamo fiduciosi.


----------



## sballotello (11 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si gode maledette vedove



hahaha grande


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, la firma del rifinanziamento con BGB Weston potrebbe arrivare entro il prossimo 8 dicembre.*
> 
> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, il Milan sta chiudendo una partita fondamentale: il rifinanziamento del debito contratto con Elliott.
> A confermare la notizia una fonte diretta dell'istituto scelto: Lorenzo Gallucci, boss di BGB Weston, conosciutissimo asset manager londinese che gestisce asset per un miliardo. *Il Milan ieri ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva per 8 settimane durante le quali BGB si impegnerà a trovare la banca o il fondo che rifinanzierà il debito rossonero. Le prime 4 settimane serviranno per una due diligence sui conti del Milan, altre 4 per trovare l'istituto di credito.*
> ...



Bene,mi sembra una buona notizia.Ce ne meritiamo qualcuna,dai.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Novembre 2017)

Quindi falliamo quando? Al ri-rifinanziamento?


----------

